# [solved] usb printing problem (stylus photo + cups)

## simon_irl

model is epson stylus photo r210. i've tried with the new gutenprint driver and the old gimp-print-ijs driver, which is known to work (if the printer is set up as a photo r200...although the new driver lists the r210 as a supported model).

basically it all goes smoothly and i can see the printer in cups administration (in my browser). however, when i try to print, nothing happens.

the error_log (in /var/log/cups) says "Unable to convert file 0 to printable format" and "Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?". well, i do...and i had cups, foomatic, foomaticdb, gimpprint and ppds in my /etc/make.conf when i emerged the relevant packages. so what does this error mean?

is there a low-level command i can use to see if i can access /dev/usb/lp0 at all? i think the udev permissions are ok (user is in the usb and lp groups) and i would have expected to see some kind of "permission denied" message rather than the "Unable to convert" stuff...but i'm pretty well lost at this stage. any help would be much appreciated.

[SOLVED]: a third install of ghostscript fixed the problem. either my USE flags or a dependency affected by them must not have been correctly configured/installed until after the previous (second) emerge ghostscript. tried it yet again because setting log level to "debug" in cupsd.conf pointed to no possibility other than ghostscript as the problem. it now works very nicely with the r210/gutenprint driver.

----------

